# raccoons and vaccines



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

just a bit of chat really but if raccoons cannot have our vaccines but walk well on the lead can the not catch parvo and other deadly desaeses ?

could a dead vaccine not be imported and admistered by a vet? x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> just a bit of chat really but if raccoons cannot have our vaccines but walk well on the lead can the not catch parvo and other deadly desaeses ?
> 
> could a dead vaccine not be imported and admistered by a vet? x


would think it would cost alot of money to import a vaccine


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> would think it would cost alot of money to import a vaccine


ahh right but surely its better than your pet possably catching a life threatening deasese? x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> ahh right but surely its better than your pet possably catching a life threatening deasese? x


 
Tbh i wouldnt own a raccoon................i dont have the space to do so for out door enclosure wise plus wouldnt trust round here to house any animal out doors 

Im also on my own with a child so wouldnt risk it knowing the harm and injuries these animals can cause


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Tbh i wouldnt own a raccoon................i dont have the space to do so for out door enclosure wise plus wouldnt trust round here to house any animal out doors
> 
> Im also on my own with a child so wouldnt risk it knowing the harm and injuries these animals can cause


 
i know what you mean hun... just a bit of confusion as it would be a worry to owners? x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i know what you mean hun... just a bit of confusion as it would be a worry to owners? x


 
I know what you mean but why is it such a worry to you ?:lol2:

raccoon owners know that there are no vaccinations over here so its down to their judgement as to where they take their animals


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I know what you mean but why is it such a worry to you ?:lol2:
> 
> raccoon owners know that there are no vaccinations over here *so its down to their judgement as to where they take their animals*


But CDV can be passed from something as simple as touching a susceptible species after a dog has licked ones hand, so it wouldn't make much difference if the animal was taken out of the property, they'd still be susceptible to it. Just like dogs can get it from an infected dog just by stepping through said dogs urine on the pavement and then cleaning their paws, or bedding, drinking water from the same bowl, etc. 

On the flip side, it'd be interesting to see titre results of a 'ccoon to see exactly how susceptible they averagely are, it could be that vaccinating would make things worse (dead or 'live) as it's doubtful many owners would titre test every year or so to get the correct balance of Vaccination...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> But CDV can be passed from something as simple as touching a susceptible species after a dog has licked ones hand, so it wouldn't make much difference if the animal was taken out of the property, they'd still be susceptible to it. Just like dogs can get it from an infected dog just by stepping through said dogs urine on the pavement and then cleaning their paws, or bedding, drinking water from the same bowl, etc.
> 
> On the flip side, it'd be interesting to see titre results of a 'ccoon to see exactly how susceptible they averagely are, it could be that vaccinating would make things worse (dead or 'live) as it's doubtful many owners would titre test every year or so to get the correct balance of Vaccination...


 
but still its at peoples own risks owning an animal which dosnt have a vaccination for them


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I know what you mean but why is it such a worry to you ?:lol2:
> 
> raccoon owners know that there are no vaccinations over here so its down to their judgement as to where they take their animals


nothing but it just drives me insane to wonder... weather they could or would get it... x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> but still its at peoples own risks owning an animal which dosnt have a vaccination for them


Yup...


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Tbh i wouldnt own a raccoon................i dont have the space to do so for out door enclosure wise plus wouldnt trust round here to house any animal out doors
> 
> Im also on my own with a child so wouldnt risk it knowing the harm and injuries these animals can cause


Im sure you was having a male raccoon last year until the person selling let you down?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi connor,

Yes a registered vet can import the 'dead' vaccine for us and pretty much all of them that treat them will happily import for you. It will be more costly but then thats the sort of thing you think about before you take one on.


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Hi connor,
> 
> Yes a registered vet can import the 'dead' vaccine for us and pretty much all of them that treat them will happily import for you. It will be more costly but then thats the sort of thing you think about before you take one on.


 

I was going to say that!!! 

most places will import tham it adds cost but as you say conner gives you peace of mind. But as with everything it is up to you if you want to get it vaccinated or risk it. 

Either way I think my raccoon has decided today is worth sleeping through.......

Vicky


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Hi connor,
> 
> Yes a registered vet can import the 'dead' vaccine for us and pretty much all of them that treat them will happily import for you. It will be more costly but then thats the sort of thing you think about before you take one on.


Wouldn't happen to have the name for the dead vaccine would you? : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Hi connor,
> 
> Yes a registered vet can import the 'dead' vaccine for us and pretty much all of them that treat them will happily import for you. It will be more costly but then thats the sort of thing you think about before you take one on.


ahh right just out of interest have you or viki have you had it done to your *****?

just out of interest what did it charge?



shplooble said:


> I was going to say that!!!
> 
> most places will import tham it adds cost but as you say conner gives you peace of mind. But as with everything it is up to you if you want to get it vaccinated or risk it.
> 
> ...


it does... just like vaccing a dog or chipping your rabbit... x


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

Mine hasnt been done YET but the vet who is spaying her is hopefully gonna source some so we can get her spayed and vaccinated all at once :flrt:


Vicky


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

shplooble said:


> Mine hasnt been done YET but the vet who is spaying her is hopefully gonna source some so we can get her spayed and vaccinated all at once :flrt:
> 
> 
> Vicky


 
okay any ideas on cost?? x


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

not yet he was trying to source it and find out for us will let you know when i hear back though :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

shplooble said:


> not yet he was trying to source it and find out for us will let you know when i hear back though :2thumb:


thanks hun x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Im sure you was having a male raccoon last year until the person selling let you down?


 
no i changed my mind 

because i listened to someone who told me how risky it would be having an adult raccoon around my son and other animals 

thats why i decided against not having a raccoon 

i would love a raccoon but if anything should happen to me then my son is beggered and my other animals im on my own


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

The main risk to a pet Coonie in the UK is Distemper & after long chats with vaccination manufacturers, vets & Zoos, it was decided the risk is so minimal it was not a major issue.

Also if importing vaccines from the USA it means they are not necessarily licensed over here in the UK, so you use the vaccination at your own risk ind of thing. Plus there is no major research into how useful the vaccinations actually are because the ones used have only been tested on the animals they were intended for (cats, dogs, ferrets etc) - basically means you can be vaccinating them but it wont actualy provide any protection.........:whistling2:

I am sure there is a topic elswhere on this very subject........unless its me all confusimicated & the same conversation was done via PMs :lol2:. I know the subject of Raccoon Vaccinations has been debated & discussed with a few of us at great length.......in PM & in person.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Forgot to add Distemper is not that often seen in the UK (according to the vets) hence its low risk factor :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> The main risk to a pet Coonie in the UK is Distemper & after long chats with vaccination manufacturers, vets & Zoos, it was decided the risk is so minimal it was not a major issue.
> 
> Also if importing vaccines from the USA it means they are not necessarily licensed over here in the UK, so you use the vaccination at your own risk ind of thing. Plus there is no major research into how useful the vaccinations actually are because the ones used have only been tested on the animals they were intended for (cats, dogs, ferrets etc) - basically means you can be vaccinating them but it wont actualy provide any protection.........:whistling2:
> 
> I am sure there is a topic elswhere on this very subject........unless its me all confusimicated & the same conversation was done via PMs :lol2:. I know the subject of Raccoon Vaccinations has been debated & discussed with a few of us at great length.......in PM & in person.


ahh right interesting what about parvo?


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

*The only diease these animals can catch is feline and canine distemper which as you know they cannot receive the vaccine for... if you take you raccoon out then its on your own risk but to be honest most dog and cat owners have their animals vaccinated against this and therefore highly reduces the risk to the **** for catching it. It cannot be imported fromt he states as it is banned from use over here because their is small pox attached to the dead vac.*


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

RaccoonsRule said:


> *The only diease these animals can catch is feline and canine distemper which as you know they cannot receive the vaccine for... if you take you raccoon out then its on your own risk but to be honest most dog and cat owners have their animals vaccinated against this and therefore highly reduces the risk to the **** for catching it. It cannot be imported fromt he states as it is banned from use over here because their is small pox attached to the dead vac.*


i get it now sorry for the numbness of me,... haha i thought they could get parvo... i understand now  thats good.... x


----------

